# I love you



## tran555

Hey there, I dont speak Dutch but I really realy need a words you use to your bellowed ones, like honey sweetheart etc  
I cant really find such stuff in internet so any help would be appreaciated, ofcourse I want as much words as you use to your loved ones as possible  
just spam this thread with them if possible

Thanks for help


----------



## Joannes

tran555 said:


> Hey there, I don't speak Dutch but I really really need a words you use to call your bellowed beloved ones, like honey, sweetheart etc.
> I can't really find such stuff in on the internet so any help would be appreaciated, of course I want as much words as you use to call your loved ones as possible.
> Just spam this thread with them if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Some quite frequent ones (to my impression):
*schatje*
*liefje*
*lieverd*
*snoesje*
*zoetje*

(With *-ke* diminutive, those could make: *schatteke*, *lieveke*, *snoezeke*, *zoeteke*.)

People that use such words often come up with original names too; virtually any noun (+ diminutive suffix) could be used as a term of endearment.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I added some 'translations' to the words suggested by Joannes


Joannes said:


> Some quite frequent ones (to my impression):
> *schatje* (treasure)
> *liefje* (lief = nice, lovely)
> *lieverd*
> *snoesje*
> *zoetje*(zoet= sweet)





> (With *-ke* diminutive, those could make: *schatteke*, *lieveke*, *snoezeke*, *zoeteke*.)


This -ke diminutive is mainly used in the Brabantian dialects. It is not standard usage, but it _is_ used a lot.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lopes

I remember my parents using "popje" (little doll) a long long time ago..


----------



## Natasja1974

I love you= ik hou van je
Darling= schat(je), lieverd, liefje, lieffie
you stole my heart= je hebt mijn hart gestolen
heart= hart
handsome= mooi, knap
I miss you= ik mis je
I want to be with you= ik wil bij je zijn
I am always thinking of you= ik denk altijd aan je

you can also use nice nicknames like: poepie, scheetje, droppie, mooierd
groetjes,
Natasja


----------



## awanzi

My boyfriend also calls me something like "Scheetebeetje" (I have no idea how to write it, but he says it means _small fart of a bear..._)


----------



## Joannes

Joannes said:


> People that use such words often come up with original names too; virtually any noun (+ diminutive suffix) could be used as a term of endearment.





awanzi said:


> My boyfriend also calls me something like "Scheetebeetje" (I have no idea how to write it, but he says it means _small fart of a bear..._)



See my point? 

Awanzi, 'small fart of a bear' would be rather *berenscheetje*; I would guess it's *scheetebeesje*?


----------



## Dminor

Or *schetebeertje*? Sounds like a variant of _schattebout_(_je_).


----------



## awanzi

Dminor said:


> Or *schetebeertje*? Sounds like a variant of _schattebout_(_je_).



These two!!  
You did solve the quest!


----------

